# Medical for Pre existing Illnesses [Dubai]



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am due to join Emirates as a pilot in 2011 but my wife is under going treatment for cancer in the UK. I understand that Emirates Medical does not cover Pre existing conditions, but it covers everything else. Could anyone tell me if they ot their spouse has gone to live and work in Dubai under similar conditions? 

The option maybe to return to the uk for her referals etc every few months, but before notify Emirates, we would like to know if we are the only people to have encountered this problem.

Please PM if you don't mind, as I find our situation up setting, and I would prefer to discuss this topic in private, if you don't mind!

Thank you very much.

eksi


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

eksi said:


> Hi Guys, I am due to join Emirates as a pilot in 2011 but my wife is under going treatment for cancer in the UK. I understand that Emirates Medical does not cover Pre existing conditions, but it covers everything else. Could anyone tell me if they ot their spouse has gone to live and work in Dubai under similar conditions?
> 
> The option maybe to return to the uk for her referals etc every few months, but before notify Emirates, we would like to know if we are the only people to have encountered this problem.
> 
> ...



You will need a minimum numberof posts to enable someone to pm you, good luck.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

eksi said:


> Hi Guys, I am due to join Emirates as a pilot in 2011 but my wife is under going treatment for cancer in the UK. I understand that Emirates Medical does not cover Pre existing conditions, but it covers everything else. Could anyone tell me if they ot their spouse has gone to live and work in Dubai under similar conditions?
> 
> The option maybe to return to the uk for her referals etc every few months, but before notify Emirates, we would like to know if we are the only people to have encountered this problem.
> 
> ...


Hi Eksi,

You will need to put up a minimum of 5 posts before the private messaging facility is enabled. Having been through this experience with a family member, I would recommend that your wife complete her treatment in the UK before she moves to Dubai. While there are some great medical facilities available in the UAE, they may not be that well equipped to deal with oncology.

You should look into the option of flying back home for her medical check ups as it is my personal opinion that it's best to stick to one doctor in situations like these.

My thoughts are with you and your wife and please feel free to pm me for any help that you may require once you complete the minimum number of posts.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PM me as soon as you have made 5 posts as I can advise.

Alternatively contact me via my website below.
-


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Andy, thank you for the info! I will post the minimum of 5 threads as required.

Cheers




Andy Gers Fan said:


> You will need a minimum numberof posts to enable someone to pm you, good luck.


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Pam,

Thank you very much for your advice. We are considering returning to our country if required for my wifes screening and any possible further treatment.

I will PM you when I get to the 5 posts required.

Take care

eksi




pamela0810 said:


> Hi Eksi,
> 
> You will need to put up a minimum of 5 posts before the private messaging facility is enabled. Having been through this experience with a family member, I would recommend that your wife complete her treatment in the UK before she moves to Dubai. While there are some great medical facilities available in the UAE, they may not be that well equipped to deal with oncology.
> 
> ...


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Elphalba,

Thank you for your reply. I should have a minimum of 5 posts by the time you read this. So feel free to PM me if you have any advice.

Thank you once again.

eksi




Elphaba said:


> PM me as soon as you have made 5 posts as I can advise.
> 
> Alternatively contact me via my website below.
> -


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Guys,

Please feel free to PM me as I have posted 5 times on this forum. 

Thank you



pamela0810 said:


> Hi Eksi,
> 
> You will need to put up a minimum of 5 posts before the private messaging facility is enabled. Having been through this experience with a family member, I would recommend that your wife complete her treatment in the UK before she moves to Dubai. While there are some great medical facilities available in the UAE, they may not be that well equipped to deal with oncology.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

eksi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please feel free to PM me as I have posted 5 times on this forum.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Eksi,

Why don't you send Elphaba a PM with all of your questions and she will point you in the right direction. I will be happy to help in any way I can too!


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Pamela,

Thanks for the suggestion and I have sent a PM to Elphaba. If you have any advice that would be great too!

eksi







pamela0810 said:


> Hi Eksi,
> 
> Why don't you send Elphaba a PM with all of your questions and she will point you in the right direction. I will be happy to help in any way I can too!


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for replies so far! I have been informed that my wife after her treatment in the UK may apply for a 'Government Health Card' to take care of any pre existing conditions, like scans or continued cancer care. Could someone please give the low down on this please. We will probably continue to return to the UK as and when we need [every few months hopefully], but we would be very grateful for any information on this UAE Government Health Card scheme.

Thank you once again and if there are any private medical companies out there that maybe abale to help please get in touch.

Thanks.














eksi said:


> Pamela,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and I have sent a PM to Elphaba. If you have any advice that would be great too!
> 
> eksi


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I replied to your PM with an email address. Please contact me so I can explain how this works properly. I advise on these matters professionally and have offered free assistance..

I'm sorry to advise that NO insurance company will offer cover for pre-existing conditions for your wife...
-


----------



## eksi (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok thanks for that information. I knew that no Private medical Insurance was not an option, but thanks anyway!




Elphaba said:


> I replied to your PM with an email address. Please contact me so I can explain how this works properly. I advise on these matters professionally and have offered free assistance..
> 
> I'm sorry to advise that NO insurance company will offer cover for pre-existing conditions for your wife...
> -


----------



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Medical Insurance..*

Dear Eksi,

Saw your query in couple of forums. 

1. If you are on Dubai Visa and Medical insurance provided by EK is "In-house" Medical Package, then there is no way you can get pre-ex covered under their medical package.

2. If you getting a medical card issued by some insurance provider then there are some chances that pre-ex will be covered under the Medical Package.

3. Just for Information, compulsory medical package for Abu Dhabi visa holders covers pre-exisiting conditions in full.

In case of 2nd scenario, I would suggest you to check few points in the insurance contract as there is no set of standard benefits when it comes to corporate packages. *Every insurance company does cover pre-existing based on " how is it been negotiated".* obviously, on higher premiums or excellent claim history and there may be different set of benefits for different level of employees in same corporate.

what you have to check in your insurance contract (provided by your HR) is.. 

a. Is there a waiting period?? Pre-exisiting conditions are generally waived after 12 months of continuous coverage of member (employee). 
b. There might be some limited amount (may be a 10K or 20k) assigned ( depending on the contract) for pre-ex conditions for first 12 month. that means you can avail a treatment of upto the limited amount under your policy.

I hope above information helps you to figure out best in your favor.

take care..

Dinesh


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dk75018 said:


> Dear Eksi,
> 
> Saw your query in couple of forums.
> 
> ...


I need to correct some of this. No personal plans in the UAE offer pre-existing cover. There is a pre-existing conditions moratorium for 24 months as standard

The only way to ever get cover for pre-existing conditions on a private plan is if the applicants have existing medical insurance and provide full claims history. _Some _providers will then consider continuous cover, often on rated terms.

Companies arranged by employers can be set up many different ways dependent on what the employer requests and how much they are willing to pay. Many schemes are set up as MHD (Medical History Disregarded) whch means there is no pre-existing condition exclusion, but this is employer choice and comes at a cost. Other variables include, excess and co-insurance charges, range of cover, family inclusion, maternity plans, hospital/clinic lists, dental cover and maximum benefits. It varies so much that it it not right for anyone to say that a compnay schemes offers 'such & such' as one experience of insurance is not indicative of what is avalable on the market via a professional adviser.

I provide professional advice in these matters to both individuals and companies. I have offered to give the original poster free advice on all these matters but he has not contacted me...
-


----------



## dk75018 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dear Elphaba, 

you are right till some extent abt. individual plans, but i haven't mentioned about them any where in post. All i was talking abt Corporate packages. 

For rest of the doubts, doesn't matter  .. not everyone is an expert. write me if you have some clients who need similar benefits .. will guide you more on some unillustrated benefits in proposals.

Cheers..

Dinesh


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dk75018 said:


> Dear Elphaba,
> 
> you are right till some extent abt. individual plans, but i haven't mentioned about them any where in post. All i was talking abt Corporate packages.
> 
> ...


Then you have missed the point. His corproate package does not provide the cover needed, so he would need additional private cover. And I am 100% correct regarding decent medical insurance.

Er, thanks, but I don't need your help. I am an independent adviser...


----------

